# Stafford Hospital prosecuted over Gillian Astbury's death



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2013)

Mid Staffordshire NHS Trust is to be prosecuted over a patient who died after entering a diabetic coma, the Health and Safety Executive (HSE) said.

Gillian Astbury, 66, died at Stafford Hospital in April 2007 when two nurses did not spot she needed insulin.

A Nursing and Midwifery Council panel found Ann King and Jeannette Coulson guilty of misconduct.

Trust chief executive Maggie Oldham apologised for the "appalling care" Mrs Astbury received.

Peter Galsworthy from the HSE said the hospital will be prosecuted under the Health and Safety at Work Act.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-stoke-staffordshire-23882337


----------

